# New Years Eve in the Top Club, Clydach Vale 2013



## cunningplan (Dec 31, 2013)

I passed this yesterday when I was going up the top lake to take some waterfall photos to get used to the camera, I was tempted to call in as it was light for a change, instead as I knew I had a early finish today I took my camera gear into work and when straight up this afternoon.
I did find out the real name of the place, Clydach Vale Working Mans Club and Institute. It was built up from a old building where it shows in the very large cellar where you can still see lots of the old building combined into the new (Ish)
The slime is still everywhere downstairs but someone has taken all the scrap from the top floor

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157639261433284/

The drinks on me 





















































Eyes down for a full house

































































































(I used a little HDR and now all the photos are straight from the camera (Thought I was on DP and not 28Days  )

Thanks for looking and a 

HAPPY NEW YEAR 

to you all


----------



## cunningcorgi (Jan 1, 2014)

Fucking hell cp, what have you done with these ????


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 1, 2014)

That must have been a hell of a fire!


----------



## smiler (Jan 1, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> That must have been a hell of a fire!




Yeah, my thoughts exactly, it even burnt slate, Great post CO, Thanks


----------



## chazman (Jan 7, 2014)

great pics as ever and even a burnt out bingo machine.my nan would have loved that place.


----------

